# The ride never ends, it just gets wet for a bit



## Meanderer (Aug 15, 2014)

_A reporter driving home from work in a thunderstorm passes four motorcyclists huddled under a highway overpass. She wonders what they're doing out in this weather, so she pulls over. The short answer? They're debating — risk, freedom and the best place for dinner. The usual._

http://www.tampabay.com/features/hu...never-ends-it-just-gets-wet-for-a-bit/2190698


----------

